# Coax compression tool



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought a big jar of Ideal RG6 compression connectors and they fall off using the Klown compression tool. I was blaming it on the connectors but I was talking to a cable guy last week. He tried his compression tool and they work fine. The Klown compression tool worked okay on other makes of compression connectors. I don't have a mismatch between RG59 cable and RG6 connectors.

I am confused, dumbfounded and perplexed...


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

99cents said:


> I bought a big jar of Ideal RG6 compression connectors and they fall off using the Klown compression tool. I was blaming it on the connectors but I was talking to a cable guy last week. He tried his compression tool and they work fine. The Klown compression tool worked okay on other makes of compression connectors. I don't have a mismatch between RG59 cable and RG6 connectors.
> 
> I am confused, dumbfounded and perplexed...



They should all work the same, however it would not surprise me if those were made for just the Ideal tool..


----------



## Pault (Mar 17, 2012)

I crimped about 600 of these Platinum RG6 connectors with the Ideal OmniSeal Tool over the last couple weeks. No problems.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't use ideal connectors with Klein compression crimpers. The ideal connectors just suck, they usually have a inner barrel that is supposed to slide behind the cable's sheath, but most manufacturers make the outer sheath of coax so tight, you can't slide that inner barrel in.

I personally actually use the Klein tools connectors, never have had a problem with them. I was originally hesitant about buying connectors from a tool manufacturer, but they work great -- so I keep buying them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There are TWO lengths of compression (I call them snap-n-seal) coax fittings. The typical length we see most, but a couple brands (like PPC comes to mind) area a good 1/4" shorter than most. They take either a special compression tool or you need the spacer (which comes with damn few compression tools) to insert into the tool while you're crimping to get a complete press.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Here are the ones that will work with your crimper. They aren't cheap at $0.58ea but I don't do enough coax to waste my time playing with other brands.

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-VDV812-612-Universal-Compression/dp/B008C7ZCE2


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

FlyingSparks said:


> Don't use ideal connectors with Klein compression crimpers. The ideal connectors just suck, they usually have a inner barrel that is supposed to slide behind the cable's sheath, but most manufacturers make the outer sheath of coax so tight, you can't slide that inner barrel in.
> 
> I personally actually use the Klein tools connectors, never have had a problem with them. I was originally hesitant about buying connectors from a tool manufacturer, but they work great -- so I keep buying them.


Yup, definitely had that issue

I've just been using the belden connectors.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I bought a big jar of Ideal RG6 compression connectors and they fall off using the Klown compression tool. I was blaming it on the connectors but I was talking to a cable guy last week. He tried his compression tool and they work fine. The Klown compression tool worked okay on other makes of compression connectors. I don't have a mismatch between RG59 cable and RG6 connectors. I am confused, dumbfounded and perplexed...


That crimper is for f connectors only


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I have never had any issue with ideals connectors That's all I used to use. They worked every time zero issues


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

bduerler said:


> I have never had any issue with ideals connectors That's all I used to use. They worked every time zero issues


I have never had anything but issues with them haha


----------



## installcarl (Jul 6, 2014)

YOU ARE USING QUAD SHEILD CONNECTORS WITH DUAL OR TRIPLE SHIELD CABLE! In all fairness most "universal" connectors are designed for triple and quad shield cable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

99cents said:


> I bought a big jar of Ideal RG6 compression connectors and they fall off using the Klown compression tool. I was blaming it on the connectors but I was talking to a cable guy last week. He tried his compression tool and they work fine. The Klown compression tool worked okay on other makes of compression connectors. I don't have a mismatch between RG59 cable and RG6 connectors.
> 
> I am confused, dumbfounded and perplexed...


I use that compression tool and it works perfect.. are you using this thing to strip the coax?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I use that compression tool and it works perfect.. are you using this thing to strip the coax?


Thats über-sexual.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I use that compression tool and it works perfect.. are you using this thing to strip the coax?


Yep.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

installcarl said:


> YOU ARE USING QUAD SHEILD CONNECTORS WITH DUAL OR TRIPLE SHIELD CABLE! In all fairness most "universal" connectors are designed for triple and quad shield cable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good god. That's going to take some explaining. It's cable that goes to a TV. Now you're telling me there are different kinds of cable beyond RG59 and RG6?

All this technology just to watch Desperate Housewives. Civilization is doomed.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

I use a paladin compression tool where the jaw is adjustable in length to any size of fitting. Best tool around for it IMO.


----------

